# where is my profile to update



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

hello dunno if its just me being stupid but cant find where i can change my profile ive looked all over the page and cant find where i can update and put sig pics on

any one HELP

andy


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hit the 'User control panel' option next to where it displays your message count. At the top of the screen on the left.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Kev I couldn't find it either


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Thanks Kev I couldn't find it either


Rob - did you get my PM that I sent you before we took the old site down? It's showing in my outbox still so I'm not sure if it's made it's way to your inbox when we did the conversion?


----------

